# Palmerston north expats/locals?



## maybekiwi (Sep 4, 2014)

I am an Australian citizen that wants to retire to Palmerston North and wonder if you could help me with some answers? My pension will be around 3,185 NZD per month.

I will take meals on wheels. How about the rents, utilities etc on this pension? 

Can I get a furnished one-bedroom flat near the bus lines on this pension?

Please if you are an expat or local can you advise me about life there?

Best Wishes


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

maybekiwi said:


> I am an Australian citizen that wants to retire to Palmerston North and wonder if you could help me with some answers? My pension will be around 3,185 NZD per month.
> 
> I will take meals on wheels. How about the rents, utilities etc on this pension?
> 
> ...


That works out to around NZ $735 per week and I assume this will be the money you actually get in your hand ?
There are apts for rent that are furnished and near or in the city centre and cost from $225 to $450 a week depending on size, area and what it has in it. Have a look on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me.
Say you go average cost at $335 per week it'll leave you with $400. Doubt it would cost much to heat a 1 bed apt - maybe $20 ?, water should be paid with the rates that the landlord pays so you'll have at least $350 for buses, food and beer 
All guessing of course.
Don't know much about Palmy other than it's in the middle


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
Can I ask the reason you have chosen Palmerston North to retire to when you say you nothing about life there? It seems a big step, if you say you'll be taking meals on wheels (which is really for those who can't cook themselves or are disabled in some way). Do you know anybody there?


----------



## maybekiwi (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for your information. Do you have a particular part of NZ that you recommend? I am interested in a medium-size city, like Palmy.


----------



## maybekiwi (Sep 4, 2014)

Again thanks so much for your detailed information. Most helpful. Palmy sounds very affordable.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

maybekiwi said:


> Thanks so much for your information. Do you have a particular part of NZ that you recommend? I am interested in a medium-size city, like Palmy.


There could be a number of places I'd say go have a look. It all depends what you want out of retirement ?
I'm sure Palmy is fine, but it's a road trip to get anywhere else as it's right in the middle of the NI. Wouldn't you rather retire to somewhere that has better weather for instance or be near the coast/islands etc ?
What are your hobbies and interests ?


----------



## maybekiwi (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Palmy because there is a major international airport nearby. I like to read and travel. Not much for beach life. As long as there is a good public transportation system nearby and reasonable rents, I would be happy.

I don't want an urban area nor a very small town. I won't be driving so a subway/railroad connection is important as I want to travel throughout the country on NZ's system. It looks very nice.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

maybekiwi said:


> I like Palmy because there is a major international airport nearby. I like to read and travel. Not much for beach life. As long as there is a good public transportation system nearby and reasonable rents, I would be happy. I don't want an urban area nor a very small town. I won't be driving so a subway/railroad connection is important as I want to travel throughout the country on NZ's system. It looks very nice.


Only public transport in palmy is the bus.
There is a train connection on weekdays to Wellington and you can get on the Northern Explorer which is a 12 hour service between the capital and Auckland.
You can also fly from palmy, however I doubt it's very "international". A few NZ airports have lost their international status for one reason or another. Mainly Auckland and Christchurch with some international services from Wellington.


----------

